# 2000 New Beetle Fuse #15, (Instrument Cluster) Draining Battery Dead



## drsinisterr69 (May 25, 2011)

I have a 2000 VW Beetle, 1.8 turbo, 5 speed, when it sits over night, the battery goes dead. With a test light connected to the battery and the battery cable, the test light lights up, I pull the #15 fuse and the light goes out? Any clues of what the problem might be, instrument cluster? Wiring? Anyone have the same problem? I looked on the forum and didn't really see anything helpful, so I posted. Thanks.


----------



## orzo (Aug 22, 2018)

What was the solution? I am having the same issue. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## addicted2sp33d (Jun 5, 2009)

There will always be a little electrical load for the ECU and Instrument Cluster. 

By pulling Fuse 15, you've effectively reset your Instrument Cluster. 

The source of your electrical drain may not be the Instrument Cluster and ECU at all. 
Those two don't really draw that much juice in the first place. 


Try pulling Fuse 15 and leaving it out overnight. See if the battery still drains. 
Put it back in the morning and see if your car starts. 

If the car doesn't start, your electrical drain is somewhere else, or it may actually your battery being unable to hold a charge.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The stereo head units (stock/aftermarket) and the monsoon amplifier, in the trunk; historically, have been the most common parasitic drains on the new beetle. Disconnecting your head unit or amp; is a easy way, to see. As noted above; it is always good, to start with a full diagnostic/test, of your charging system and confirm, everything, is working as it should (e.g.: battery, alternator, wiring, fuse box, etc). 

Here are some good testing ideas; to track down, your hard to find, parasitic drain or charging issues: 

charging system: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDdgs5bqzZg

parasitic drain testing: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRcj1fQcWwU

https://www.newbeetle.org/forums/qu...0356-how-test-parasitic-drain-new-beetle.html

Let us know; the results of your testing and what you find out! Good luck! Thanks! :wave:


----------

